# Europe Reviews, July 2009



## Keitht (Jul 6, 2009)

Residence Laurin, Italy

Review by Lesley Frankie

First review for this resort


----------



## Keitht (Jul 6, 2009)

Macdonald Villacana Resort, Spain

Review by Barb & Fred Bangeman


----------



## Keitht (Jul 6, 2009)

Scandinavian Village, Scotland

Review by Douglas & Jacqueline Crawford


----------



## Keitht (Jul 6, 2009)

Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes, Ireland

Review by Barb & Fred Bangeman


----------



## Keitht (Jul 18, 2009)

Four Seasons Vilamoura, Portugal

Review by Barb & Fred Bangeman


----------



## Keitht (Jul 18, 2009)

Marriott's Playa Andaluza, Spain

Review by George E. Atkins Jr.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 18, 2009)

Langdale, England

Review by Alan Mace


----------



## Keitht (Jul 18, 2009)

Chateau de Maulmont, France

Review by S Rader


----------



## Keitht (Jul 18, 2009)

Le Golfe Bleu, France

Review by Ben & Kayleeta Davis


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2009)

Sloane Gardens Club, England

Review by Ellis Toussier


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2009)

Macdonald Dona Lola Resort, Spain

Review by Hugh Massey


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2009)

Lavica Holiday Apartments, Croatia

Review by S Rader

First review of this resort


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2009)

Landal Aelderholt, Holland

Review by Lisa Higgins

First review for this resort


----------



## Keitht (Jul 26, 2009)

Landal Hochwald, Germany

Review by Lisa Higgins

First review for this resort


----------

